

Show HN: Remembered.io – Easily remember important ideas and concepts - dzine
https://remembered.io/@pgadvice

======
polymath21
Hey everyone, here's a personal project we just launched. To learn more about
the product, get 10% off, and see nifty animations:
[https://remembered.io/invites/jono892](https://remembered.io/invites/jono892)

Here's also a blog post talking about why we thought this was a good idea:
[https://medium.com/@jobosapien/introducing-remembered-io-
ff5...](https://medium.com/@jobosapien/introducing-remembered-io-ff5664313d3c)

Would love to hear any and all thoughts, thanks!

